# 745i phone - any companies make adapters so you can use other cells?



## gbrown (Aug 22, 2002)

No world phone option on the available choices..ridiculous. So, looking to adapt my V60 world phone to work with the car. Its thicker than the v60 it comes with, got it hooked up but car kept saying 'reading data' so no good there. Wondering if there is a company who can make this stuff work?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Phone options have always been pretty poor for BMW phones. However, a new option is to install a Bluetooth kit in the car and use a Bluetooth compatible phone. That's what I am going to ask my dealer soon.


----------



## gbrown (Aug 22, 2002)

Good call, I will look into that.


----------

